# Is Chicago going to burn?



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The dashcam for this is going to be released tomorrow. 
Murder charge for Chicago officer who shot teenager - BBC News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

At least Chicago has buildings left to burn. Areas of Detroit are prairie.

Shot 17 times, some while on the ground? I hate to rush to judgement, but it doesn't sound like self defense.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Not yet, maybe some small riots and looting when the officer is acquitted.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy do you have the smor's ready???
From here it will look like a second sunset.
They generally burn down their own neighborhoods, seen it personally in the Watts riots of 1965.
Murder is murder, black or white, let the court decide, if there is a building left to hold a trial.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

XMULE said:


> Not yet, maybe some small riots and looting when the officer is acquitted.


At the rate they kill each other off, there might not be enough left to riot.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Could be.....that old Chicago brick will come back in great demand by the building industry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Used bricks go for big money today, even the clinkers.
If I lived there (thank God I don't) I would use refractory liner to build with, no wood.
Watch for the cow.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just wait and see if they get together with the Twin Cities protesters. After a couple white boys shot up those morons I'm sure tension is high all over.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Born and raised in Chicago. Unless I miss my guess there will be a small fuss and nothing more. Chicago south side gangs killed each other over what color brick tenement building they happened to live in. Death by any hand is a a matter of coarse.


----------



## amethyst (Nov 22, 2015)

Possibly but I an extremely concerned about Minneapolis.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is the dash cam video... scroll to a little more than half way down the page

Dash-Cam Video Showing Laquan McDonald's Fatal Shooting Released | NBC Chicago


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Stay locked and loaded.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Will it burn? Maybe, possibly, probably. Who knows. As for me, 45 miles from ground zero but still in a town of 140,000, we are watching closely for any signs of trouble.


----------



## lbrose (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm 17 miles away. Pretty quiet here. Might be different in the morning though.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My bet is that by midnight... there will be buildings on fire and looting


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome back MM


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I may be a complete #$% but I have not got to be the only one thinking this.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is a live feed from a helicopter

Live Stream Two | WGN-TV


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thought about posting..... but thought I would let someone else be the fall guy this time. Didn't have to wait long for a patsy to show up for me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Never does disco come to my mind.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Advice to the youngsters; don't bring drugs and a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had most of the morning to research what is going on in Chicago. I shouldn't be surprised, but I am every time I see these idiots marching, protesting, rioting. The are stupid, foolish, easily manipulated and frankly they are not fit to be citizens. Many are freeloaders and some are reaping gains from the useful idiots. 

Most of them couldn't think their way out of a paper bag, yet their vote (s) count. I could care less if they burn down their neighborhood or not.

I'm sick of seeing their dumbasses.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I said midnight, but I realized this morning that the professional protesters have not arrived yet...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm pleasantly surprised by lack of breaking news on this topic this morning.

If people protest something I have no problems, when they riot I do. The freedom of assembly/speech is a right guaranteed by the constitution, and so long as its done in accordance with the law and remains peaceful then right on! If the protesters become rioters which includes breaking into businesses, setting things on fire, committing assault on police officers or anybody that gets in the path of destruction then bring out the CS gas, Riot Batons, and dogs.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't wait to hear the defenses reason for unloading the pistol on the perp. Stressful job?


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

The Black Lives Matter movement is still very strong, so I think an event like this will be utilized by the movement. Chicago is a very liberal area where I assume the Black Lives Matter movement is very strong, although I cannot say for sure. Weather is going against them, but it is the Holidays, which may or may not help the protests.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Might help with the snow...


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Mish said:


> The dashcam for this is going to be released tomorrow.
> Murder charge for Chicago officer who shot teenager - BBC News


As someone who lives entirely too close for comfort to Shitcago, I will say it "burns" on a regular basis. They just got sick of reporting it. The # of people killed or wounded by gangs, etc going after each other, all the other victims of crime, etc is sickening.

Black lives matter? Apparently not in Shitcago! They're killing each other like it's a national sport or something, or like there's a bounty or food stamp increase. Hell, even the Tribune has given up on reporting all the violence as the public simply doesn't seem to care.

Yes, I'm jaded after living this close to Shitcago my entire life.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

again even f the kid just got done stabbing a little old lady then r*ping her little dog and all 10 cats she had in her house that layer set on fire with the teenager recording the whole thing, it will just the police are racist and black lives don't matter and then they will riot and loot and set the city in blaze!
fact is this kid had a knife out it can be seen easy so it wont matter because the 'blacklivesmatters' people wont accept it as the truth.
it can stop but it will take Obama to get on TV and say something simple as this , THE KID HAD A KINFE YOU F*CKING MORONS! , but that might bring us all together and obama don't want that


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> again even f the kid just got done stabbing a little old lady then r*ping her little dog and all 10 cats she had in her house that layer set on fire with the teenager recording the whole thing, it will just the police are racist and black lives don't matter and then they will riot and loot and set the city in blaze!
> fact is this kid had a knife out it can be seen easy so it wont matter because the 'blacklivesmatters' people wont accept it as the truth.
> it can stop but it will take Obama to get on TV and say something simple as this , THE KID HAD A KINFE YOU F*CKING MORONS! , but that might bring us all together and obama don't want that


Gambit, you may step out of your kiddie pool of shame now, all is forgiven.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Guess you guys don't count the cities that burned during the 60's protest and what cities they were.

Chicago will hold protest and have so far no one is burning down the place.
In the past devils night the night before Halloween the city had a firebug who set homes on fire. Well I guess they arrested the guy or has not been reported for the last few years. 
Perhaps having bill ayres there, sharpton, Oprah, and Farrakhan there makes chicago unique anx makes it so protestors dont want to see those fwces intheir crowd.
It doesn't mean I want to live there ever though. 
16 times is how many time he was shot last heard I saw the video and he hit the ground in less than three seconds 16 is excessive. But there is another problem why wasn't any other cop shouting for him to stop?
Look for chicago to be federalised policing next.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Egyas said:


> As someone who lives entirely too close for comfort to Shitcago, I will say it "burns" on a regular basis. They just got sick of reporting it. The # of people killed or wounded by gangs, etc going after each other, all the other victims of crime, etc is sickening.
> 
> Black lives matter? Apparently not in Shitcago! They're killing each other like it's a national sport or something, or like there's a bounty or food stamp increase. Hell, even the Tribune has given up on reporting all the violence as the public simply doesn't seem to care.
> 
> Yes, I'm jaded after living this close to Shitcago my entire life.


Sadly this is the truth. The only time black lives matter is when a white cop kills a black youth. Hell, the gangbangers lured a 9 year old in to an alley and executed him. The locals probably know who did it but won't say a word. The truth is this segment of society places no value on life at all. If they did there would have been over 800 protests in the last two years alone in Chicago.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It will rain their this afternoon and into tomorrow. Plus it is cold out. 

This makes unmotivated people even lazier.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a protest that I can get behind. 
Hit the pockets!!!! People lost money today!!
News from The Associated Press


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> This is a protest that I can get behind.
> Hit the pockets!!!! People lost money today!!
> News from The Associated Press


 Mish that is because this has nothing to do the dead person. It is about black mail. The same thing Jesse Jackson and Sharpton got away with for a life time. You want you profits back pay me and they all go home.
Rob already paid the family off with 5 million in tax payer money. It was suppose to go away but you know how liberals are someone sold Rob out and went to the press about the 5 million.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Until these idiots start protesting the black on black violence, they will never be considered credible. And should they venture on the hallowed grounds of Slippy Lodge, there will be heads on Pikes. This, I shit you not.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Afraid the angry black liberals are going to have another disappointment. No way in the world the cop can be convicted of murder one. The little hoodlum had a knife and seemed willing to use it..how about that PCP? Highest charge that could possibly come from that is negligent homicide or maybe some version of man slaughter. If there is any justice left in the world the cop should walk..but they will prob lock him up for a while to placate the blood lust of the crowds. Sacrificial lambs come in handy. The big money will come of the Federal Civil acton. I would not be a big city cop for any amount of money in this day and time. I cant believe dummies still want those jobs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> This is a protest that I can get behind.
> Hit the pockets!!!! People lost money today!!
> News from The Associated Press


Good grief Mish, don't get behind and miss all the fun, get right up there in the front line and first charge!


----------

